# Urban Hawaii



## TheDarkInfinity (May 10, 2009)

Went for a walk around my neigborhood. Urban Hawaii at its finest...

The area I was looking






Nesticodes Rufipes






S. s. subspinipes






Unknown snail...






Unknown spider... I apologize for the low quality on the photo. Anyone got an idea?


----------



## pandinus (May 10, 2009)

the last one looks like a Dysderia croacata (spelling?) also called the woodlouse spider or the pillbug eating spider


----------



## xhexdx (May 10, 2009)

I'm jealous beyond belief.  I used to live there; I miss it so much!

Those snails are all over the place after it rains.


----------



## burmish101 (May 10, 2009)

Big snails would make such cool pets I think.


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 11, 2009)

Yea it gets kinda hard to ride my bike to work after it rains cause of all the snails!!
Pandinus, that is exactly what it is! Awesome now I know why I always find them with isopods!! Has anyone ever tried to keep one?
xhexdx, Its kinda weird because I have been here for 2.5 years and never really looked for inverts until lately. Never really realized the potenial. But I am outta here in 6 months.
Burmish101, I think it would be fun to have one of those big snails!!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 11, 2009)

great pics have always wanted to see hawaii
andy


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, Its definitely a great place to visit!!


----------



## dtknow (May 21, 2009)

where are the chameleons?


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

the snail looks like a tiger snail


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 22, 2009)

dtknow, I have only been able to find one Jackson's Chameleon (Chamaeleo Jacksonii) out here. They are uber sneaky and hard to find... at least for me. I also don't really look to much for them, my main prey lately has been looking for Isometrus Maculatus. 
Agama, your probably right about the snail, there are literally thousands of them out here.

Here are some new pics from my last trip out
Isometrus Maculatus

















Gecko


----------



## agama (May 22, 2009)

loads of scorps to...i don't have any pics but i currently own a tiger snail


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 22, 2009)

Yea now that i know where to look for the scorps there is a lot out here, just took me a while to find them!


----------



## agama (May 22, 2009)

under things and near wood right


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 22, 2009)

Well, I can only find them where there is a deep layer of leaves 6"+ near the bases of trees or somewhere where there is shade most of the day. I have always found them on rocks under the leaf litter but not under the rocks. If there are ants nearby then no scorps. And there are tons of ants here. They dont seem to have very dense populations where I do find them. Also have to be in a relatively dry area also, lots of rainforest here but I have never found any there.


----------



## agama (May 22, 2009)

when you find one there should be interesting things in thre rainforest


----------



## xhexdx (May 22, 2009)

Are you hunting during the day or night?  It might be worth your while to get a black light and hunt at night; you may find many more that way.

I had forgotten what they looked like...I used to find them all the time when I lived there.  Thanks for the blast from the past! 

--Joe


----------



## cjm1991 (May 22, 2009)

You are a very lucky person to get to live there, would be a dream come true to me.


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 22, 2009)

xhexdx, I am mostly hunting during the day. I am currently awaiting a new led black light, so I can hunt at night. The day makes it really hard to find those scorps cause they blend in really well. I am on Oahu, south central area. 

cjm1991, It is indeed a beautiful place.


----------



## GideonSmith08 (May 22, 2009)

What island are you on?


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 23, 2009)

I am on Oahu, in the south central part.


----------



## agama (May 23, 2009)

i know where my next vacationing area will be


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 12, 2011)

Thread resurrection!

I'll be in Kona, Hawaii (The Big Island) from January 19-26; I plan on doing tons of hunting and picture-taking while I'm there.  I'll post what I find here. 

If anyone on here happens to be near Kona, drop me a line and we can meet up.

--Joe


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 13, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Thread resurrection!
> 
> I'll be in Kona, Hawaii (The Big Island) from January 19-26; I plan on doing tons of hunting and picture-taking while I'm there.  I'll post what I find here.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you come up with. Went to Oahu for 10 days last year but didn't get to take many invert pics, outside of a really cool orb web spider at Hanauma Bay. 

I found it super awesome to visit, but don't know if I could live there, felt very isolated being so far from the mainland.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 14, 2011)

I think the snail is an Achatina species(from Africa), has gotten out of hand there, cool pics.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 23, 2011)

Got lots of pics of plenty of inverts and a few verts - no scorps yet but found a bunch of pedes.  Going to the rainforest today to hopefully find some happy-face spiders, so we'll see how that goes.

Probably won't post pics until I get home and settled.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's the vertebrates portion - forgive the lack of binomial nomenclature:

Day gecko:











































Green anole:































House gecko:







Coqui frog (_Eleutherodactylus coqui_):













The elusive rhodesian ridgeback/cow hybrid }):







The not-so-hybrid:







Last, but certainly not least, Honu (Green sea turtle - _Chelonia mydas_):

















































Inverts coming later tonight, maybe.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome pics of that first gecko and the turtle, Joe.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, Jason.

'Pedes:

(1)

























(2)













(3)







Spiders:

(1)













(2)



















(3)



















(4)













Millipedes:







Moths:

(1)

























(2)







Mantis:

























Lacewing:







Ladybug:







Monarch egg/caterpillar/chrysalis/butterfly:



































































Carpenter bee:







Bumble bee:













Sea cucumbers:

(1)







(2)



















(3)







Sea urchins (wana):

(1)







(2)













(3)













Sea snail:







Hermit crab:







Crab:

























Just because I liked it:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 2, 2011)

Diggin the pics of the pedes and sea urchins.  Makes me want to visit Hawaii so much more now lol.  How was it exploring the rainforest?  I didn't get to do that at all when I was there.  Nice pics Joe.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 2, 2011)

The rainforest was fun, but I didn't find what I was looking for.  Took a ton of pics though, I'll post those once I upload them.  We found some boar tracks as well as some relatively fresh dung, so we didn't stick around that area too long afterwards.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 2, 2011)

Great shots, Joe...I really enjoyed the cukes & anenomes.  The 2nd centipede that you photographed(the blue legged Otostigmus)- were they quite abundant where you were at?


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 2, 2011)

I caught 9 'pedes that night, 6 of them were the blues.  The largest one was only about 3" though (the one pictured), while the largest of the other species was closer to 6" if not a little larger.

Also, all 9 were caught within a 20-square-foot area and within about half an hour from first to last - I'm sure there were plenty more around had I continued looking.


----------



## Kreatz (Feb 3, 2011)

more picture please :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (Mar 3, 2011)

@xhexdx Awesome pics!! Kinda makes me miss Hawaii. Well at least being able to hunt inverts out my back door. In Colorado now, so guess will just have to wait till summer....


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 4, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> (2)


 Badumna. We get them all over in California. They like the PVC pipes that are in my yard.


----------

